# Target panic?!



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Sometimes it helps to change the tactile aspect of the shot, but not always. This depends on your level of TP and what you are willing to do to fix it.


----------



## ar_96 (May 28, 2010)

Im willing to do about anything it takes. It just keeps getting worse somehow


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

You can take about a month out of life to fix TP or the rest of your life fighting it. It does not go away if your lay off for years and there is no secret weapon, like a special release. I had TP for 7 years, fixed it went on to win state and southern sectionals my first time out.

Here is what I did.

I bought a hinge release. Yo dont have to change releases, but it will change things up for you and get you away form punching the trigger. Once you master the hinge you can shoot any release.

The best thing for you do is to get in front of a blank target butt at 5 yards and blind bale. Learn the feeling of the shot. Learn the thumb pressure or rotation involved with a hinge. Learn to incorporate your back tension. This takes time. Do this for at least a week. 

You then need to blank bale. Do the same thing as blind bale but with your eyes open. NO TARGET. Again for another week. Start with blind bale then go to blank bale on every practice.

On your third week incorporate a target. Start with blind bale, then blank bale, then put up your target. Go thru your shot sequence, and come into the spot from pre-determined directions. Come in from the top, then the side, then the bottom......you are retraining your subconscious that no matter which direction you come in from, you don't have to pull the trigger. Come in from several different directions.....then process the shot using proper form and back tension. Always start with blind bale, than blank bale, target acquisitioning practice and finally the shot. 

Work your way back from 5 yards on back to 20. Work at your pace.There are NO SHORTCUTS. You must retrain your subconscious. This takes at least 21 days. If you have any questions just PM me. I have coached several state and national champions.

The most important thing is to learn to trust yourself and have confidence in your shot process. Write it down and use it.


There are several top notch coaches on here - aread, mike66, dawhiteshoe, and a few others. They would all like to see you overcome TP and would gladly help. Don't be afraid to ask. We all have a little different technique, but want the same outcome. A better shooter.


----------



## ar_96 (May 28, 2010)

Great post and Thanks for the response! I'll definitely give this a try. It seems right as I started shooting better is when it started to happen and I wasn't sure how to overcome it


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Good post from subconsciously!!

Follow the steps that he laid out without shooting a single arrow outside of this program.

One thing that helps me when I feel it coming on, is to admire my sight picture when I'm at full draw. This means to be patient and let the release go off without conscious thought. If you get shakey at any point while at full draw, let down. Don't try to punch the shot just to get it off. Too often you will hit what you are aiming at and get a dose of the wrong kind of reinforcement. 

One additional drill that sometimes helps this is to come to full draw, set up your shot, but don't let the arrow go. Hold for as long as you can keep your form together, then let down. 5 to 10 seconds is enough to start. Soon you will develop confidence that you can hold your pin on the X and will have less stress about getting the shot off in a hurry. 

Good luck & let us know how you are doing.

Allen


----------



## ar_96 (May 28, 2010)

I really appreciate all the help guys! Im gonna follow these steps and keep you all updated!


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Cascade 10 release if u can find one. Two years now its the only release I can use due to target panic. . Its a relax thumb release.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

bowmanxx said:


> Cascade 10 release if u can find one. Two years now its the only release I can use due to target panic. . Its a relax thumb release.


So, I guess your recommendation is a bandaid instead of fixing the problem. It is sad that you can only shoot 1 release.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

subs ,got it right..... get some pro help and get over it....


----------



## kebowhunter (Jun 20, 2011)

Lots of great advice here from the pros that know. I had TP for years and it only got worse until I read a few books on it and learned I had to retrain my mind and basically relearn how to shoot a bow over again. Subconsciously has it right, that advice is close to what I followed on my own to overcome it and now average 50+ x's and I'm calm at the center. My TP was bad to the point where archery wasn't fun and I almost quit completely, it stemmed from many bad habits and poor form, plus shooting too fast and too often. Now I'm over it and shoot my best ever, but more importantly I enjoy archery more than I ever have. Whatever you do don't give up, learn to relax and stay calm at the center. I recommend the books "Staying Calm at the Center" and Bernie's "Idiot Proof Archery". Good luck.


----------

